
A terminal file manager written in bash - mrjblack
https://github.com/dylanaraps/fff
======
baldfat
Ranger has taken over my world the past few years. Heck I even have it working
in Windows 10 in the Linux Subsystem (OpenSUSE for me). Ranger for me is just
as fast in real life and my work Windows 10 machines are not anything to write
home about.

~~~
Karunamon
Link for anyone like me who's never heard of it before:
[https://github.com/ranger/ranger](https://github.com/ranger/ranger)

~~~
kakwa_
it's also already packaged in most distributions if you want to install it
easily.

------
kjullien
Would you mind taking a minute to explain why you needed a tool like this in
the first place, please? I'm quite interested.

~~~
daef
There's exhaustive reasoning in the readme: ¯\\(ツ)/¯

------
em-bee
given that this is only 100 lines of code i am quite impressed.

however, i miss one feature for which i'd use a filemanager: in-place file
renaming. in most cases when i want to rename a file, i want to change a small
part of it, and i don't want to have to retype the whole filename.

i have yet to find a commandline utility (emacs doesn't count ;-) that offers
that.

~~~
Lio
No need for a filemanager for in place file renaming. For that I'd just use
curly bracket in bash or zsh.

e.g.

    
    
      mv /path/to/file{-old-name,-new-name}.txt
    

which expands to:

    
    
      mv /path/to/file-old-name.txt /path/to/file-new-name.txt
    
    

So use tab completion to get your path then go back and stick your curly
brackets into it as needed. Oh and it works for things like git branch
renaming or anything else you do in the terminal.

~~~
JNRowe
If you're a zsh user you can also use the other zshparam(1) stuff too. Like
"mv file.ext{,(:r)}" to perform "mv file.ext file", or :l to lowercase a
filename, or any number of other sometimes useful or often pointless things ;)
I've used :l a number of times, but :s for substition is probably the most
useful in general.

------
hibbelig
This might hit a sweet spot due to the minimalism. The name is true, too. So
it's really fast to open it and do a couple of things and then close it again.
That said, I haven't actually used it "for real", we'll see how it fares.

------
roywiggins
It might be nice if it could obey LS_COLORS so it would match the output of
ls.

But this is nice, combining it with micro makes for a dead-easy combo of
single-file utilities that I can drop onto a server and more easily move
about.

------
sys_64738
Does this do anything I can't do already via Emacs?

~~~
malvosenior
Run on a machine that doesn't have Emacs installed.

~~~
junke
No need to install anything with "Tramp" mode
([https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/TrampMode](https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/TrampMode))

~~~
dustfinger
tramp is built into emacs now. Between tramp and helm the problem is solved
:-P

------
davegauer
I like the vi-inspired commands. I will definitely be trying this out.

I've also had good luck with using the terminal program, vifm, which also uses
familiar vi muscle memory in a traditional "commander-style" two-panel layout.

[https://vifm.info/](https://vifm.info/)

------
apjana
Looks similar to nnn
([https://github.com/jarun/nnn](https://github.com/jarun/nnn)), which is
written in C with many more features.

------
captobv
I wonder how you come up with this kind of obfuscated source code, does anyone
have an idea how it's made?

------
ddalex
Lol, video shows lots of pirated content.

------
JoshuaAshton
How fast is "fucking fast?" Metrics please! :P

~~~
agumonkey
bash/10

------
mjb152
no feature to shell into a directory ? that'd be useful

~~~
em-bee
or read mail

------
proneb1rd
Bad idea. Bad

~~~
holstvoogd
why?

